
Electrical brain stimulation helps people learn math faster | KurzweilAI - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/electrical-brain-stimulation-helps-people-learn-math-faster?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=76ed674559-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-76ed674559-281895037
======
ColinWright
Here are a few previous submissions of this story. Some are from a long time
ago, so it's obviously come to life again for some reason. For some reason, it
appears none have any discussion.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869772> (guardian.co.uk)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1870798> (sciencedaily.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1871276> (independent.co.uk)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872308> (bbc.co.uk)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1875650> (esciencenews.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1876231> (ox.ac.uk)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886156> (nationalgeographic.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1891318> (usatoday.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1894925> (newscientist.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5720296> (wired.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5723276> (bbc.co.uk)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5734209> (bbc.co.uk)

